# Were can I buy or get a sample of a seasonal bid proposal



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought one last nite off of legal forms.com but it really was not for a seasonal bid or contract & it seemed to long to me. Im looking for somthing pretty simple that includes plowing salting & I will add the lawn maint. part to it. Some disclaimers would be good & of corse some payment terms.

If you can please direct me to a site or e-mail me a sample of something you have that i can go off of.

A cover letter sample would be sweet to 

Thanks for any input


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Click on th search button and type in what you are looking for I have seen people post them before.Just retype them and there you go.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## wolf4980 (Oct 5, 2006)

If you find one let me know i spent about two days searching internet to now avail


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

I got a real nice cd from SIMA a couple of years ago that has all kinds of forms and and contracts that you can edit to what ever you need. I was on there website but it don't look like they sell it anymore. I would burn you guys a copy but I am in Bagram, Afghanistan and will not be home until late December. And the wife is not that computer literate!! 
I have attached the contract that I have been using for the last few years maybe you could modify it?

Good Luck
Frank VanWhy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is an older one I made up.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## wolf4980 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing guys! I spent alot of time on the inet and didn't find anything close to these


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Office max or your office supply store of choice has three copy NCR contractor forms that work wonderfully.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

That being said. Grandys piece is pretty neat too.

Good job and thanks for sharing.

right on

I got a headache looking at the one above his....no offense.


----------

